# How much have you spent



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Hi :wave:

So we might only be two months into 2015 but how much have you spent on detailing products.

I will start pack of general purpose microfibre cloths, new drying towel for wheels and 3 sample packs from cleanyourride around 15-20 altogether, I have placed 3 orders in two weeks check out the website best customer service I have experienced top guy.

£50 spent and only two months in would have been more but it's my birthday next week so my parents have spent £200 on detailing products for me. 

:thumb:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

As a lot on here I do it for a living and I dread to think what spend per month.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

im at £300 so far and that wasn't planned , lol
bought a second hand flex polisher 
and an order of 3D from spoony 
and a wee order from cyc
should keep me going for a while


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nothing so far surprisingly, not even treated myself to anything for my birthday last week! I'm sure a splurge isn't far away.

Sutty.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

Cough I dare not go there.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

£400ish so far (hope the wife doesn't find out)....

Nilfisk E145
11ltr Vyair DI vessel
Hozelock micro hose reel (for use with the DI vessel)
1ltr Car Chem Revolt
250ml Car Chem Hydro Coat
250ml Car Chem Pre wax cleaner
Car Chem glass sealant
5ltrs Car Chem snow foam
Incredisponge 
5ltrs PM TFR
5ltrs PM Jet Wash & Wax
Waxy box XL Premium


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Actually probably nearer £450 eeekkk!!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Got some BSD and a swissvax brush from Amazon and that's it since Christmas, apart from some AS smart wheels and an angled wheel woolie and a few goodies from 50cal.... 
But now I have set myself a £30 pm budget, let's see how that goes:thumb:
When I say I, I mean Mrs P


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

About £200

Which is stupid as I haven't cleaned the car since end of November!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm at about £175 for the year so far. A large chunk of that was this weekend's pot of AS Spirit though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I've not done too bad tbh, under £100


----------



## APS (Sep 15, 2014)

£300 ish but I'm collecting stuff I need off a very big list lol. 
No doubt it'll be a hundred or two more between now and the end of March


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I rather not say but runs into four figures, just waiting on the mrs to find out.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Suspal your gonna be in the dog house big time lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

£0 i think

ive plenty of stuff to last me a life time :lol:. not detailed in months tbh


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing so far


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've just bought new (when I say new I still have some old but am starting to want better products) wax, polish, a pressure washer, lance, snow foam, pre wash, about 10 MF's, a purple monster, 5 applicator pads, masking tape, wash mitt, glass cleaner, clay mitt, a couple of trigger bottles, tupperware for storing it all, think that's it, so maybe £250


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Toto - People that doing for a living probably spend £££ a week

jcp - It never is planned you go browsing next thing you have bought half of the website

Sutty90 - Don't think it will last for long soon as the better weather is here you will

Squiretolley - Think you might have missed a few things off that list 

Pittsy - Spend it wisely 

Clancy - Makes sense least you will be stocked up when you do get round to cleaning your car


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Kimo - Very good 

APS - I know what that is like I used to have a huge list now it's only got glass sealant, paint sealant and alloy wheel sealant on will be a few years before I get try others because when better weather arrives I have full CC sealant range which could last upto 2years but other that got/had everything I want to try.

ianFRST - Wow you can spend your money on other stuff then

R0b - Amazing


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

think I already own a big share in cyc , think ive got more stuff than them , lol
I stopped smoking three years ago , was spending £70 a week on **** ,
least ive got something to show for what I spend my money on


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

I blame DW for my spending come on here to learn and read about products next thing your on for example CYC looking at it whilst your on CYC you look at other products then next thing your at check out with a bill for £££. £280 you have to spend each month would rather spend it on detailing products than smoking plus it's healthier for yourself


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

suspal said:


> I rather not say but runs into four figures, Just waiting on the mrs to find out.


You still barricaded in the spare room with your new Kranzle ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

ALLR_155528 said:


> I blame DW for my spending come on here to learn and read about products next thing your on for example CYC looking at it whilst your on CYC you look at other products then next thing your at check out with a bill for £££. £280 you have to spend each month would rather spend it on detailing products than smoking plus it's healthier for yourself


totally agree about it being healthier spending money on detailing than smoking , but buying detailing products can be very addictive aswel 
lol


----------



## ibisa3 (Feb 5, 2015)

As a NOOB, ive spent like £250 before I've even washed it.

Das 6 pro
3x hexlogic pads
bucket guard
1l kerrosol
bh medium clay bar
megs 105
megs 205
soft 99 fusso coat wax
megs 2500/3000g papers
1 step touch up paint.
storage box
spray bottles
2.5l tesco apc
5l tardis
5l tfr
5l 99.9% ipa
bh shampoo 
megs lambswool washmitt


Probably gone over budget, but it'll be clean one day. Now on a tight budget, so cheap brushes/ microfibers/drying towel etc will need to do for now.

Interior stuff can wait!!!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Spent about £250 this year already. Dread to think about last year lol


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been good so far. A bottle of tripple and tub of soul.
So only 36 quid.
Last year was about 15-20 quid.
I don't want to think about the stash that was built up before that!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just over £100.

Power Maxed bundle buy of TFR, snowfoam, Shampoo and QD. 

Topaz and Tardis from AS Rep. 

I don't envisage buying much else this year (no, seriously..) as I now have enough stuff to clean cars until Hell freezes over. 

Spent about £400 last year, but that included getting kitted out with equipment like foam Lance and wheel woolies, etc which should last many years. 

It's my reward for being persistent and resisting the car dealers many, many, many attempts to sell me a protective coating for £500.

Well that's how I justify it to myself anyhow


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> Nothing so far


Same!

infact i'm still using your degreaser Rob that you gave me like two years ago :lol:

Cheers again pal :thumb:


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

£51.45p and that was yesterday, im quite proud of myself. hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2015)

Last year I averaged over £50 a month. This year, so far, zero!

I've filled a basket in Slim's and Car Chem and then had the discipline to empty them, because I didn't NEED the stuff. I've got everything I need to last a few months yet so let's see if I can keep it up.

...but I am thinking about having the car remapped.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

squiretolley said:


> £400ish so far (hope the wife doesn't find out)....
> 
> Nilfisk E145
> 11ltr Vyair DI vessel
> ...


Forgot the DJ Covered Up bag, DJ Captain Crevice wash mitt and AF Hide cleaner that just arrived from Waxamomo.

Reckon that takes me up to £500!! MUST STOP SPENDING!


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Another £10 spent today now at £60 black bodyguards gloves and a cheapo pressure sprayer from Wilko never used a pre wash before got 3 different samples to try so bought this to test them first and if I get on with a pre wash will invest in a Mesto and Pre Wash. I reckon another £80 and think that will be been done for year unless I run out of a product, hopefully, finger crossed I can resist buying anything else.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

your now on the downwards slope , lol 
every time you go into a shop , you'll see something that you could use to help you clean the car , to store products in or on , its never ending


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've put a note in my diary for a months time and I'm not buying anything till then while I have think about all the stuff I've got and what to do with it all!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Passion £40
Dooka £24
Autosmart £119
Autosmart £60
Number plates £25
Bulbs led £4.00
Tints £150
Grilles £40

Not all detailing products but all on car


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

40quid for passion......
Bloody expensive prostitute was she worth it???????


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

It has costed me more over the last 20 years... 
So £40 is cheap dude


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmm put that way yeH i spose it is cheap...
I take it back


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

And there is less of it these days


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha nice one, amazing what you can get from Amazon


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You got a hooker on amazon??????????????
ADDRESS i wanna see this


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

She even has finesse


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Mail order prossies... Now that's an idea:devil:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Sod the finnese i want pictures and refined details.
As lady gaga said if it isnt rough it isnt fun LOL


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

On reflection it might be a cheaper hobby


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

What producing man wax by hand??????????

NAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Boring after a while


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Actually going to allow myself £100 for rest of year unless I run out of a product. This year is going to be cheaper than last year any way starting detail last yearly and the amount I spent trying products will be a lot might actually try and find out just for interest.



jcp said:


> your now on the downwards slope , lol
> every time you go into a shop , you'll see something that you could use to help you clean the car , to store products in or on , its never ending


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

L i g h t w e i g h t


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Around the £100 mark..........But im worth it..


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

AllenF said:


> L i g h t w e i g h t


Skipping back slightly £40 was a bargain, I contacted AF but they weren't interested and told me to buy it from Amazon, used it today and apart from one panel at a time I thought it was quite good.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

So visited detailing websites to view my history and spend £500 last year (now am going to sit in corner and cry) 

So if spend £60 allowing myself £100 total of £160 for the year I will be happy :thumb:



jcp said:


> your now on the downwards slope , lol
> every time you go into a shop , you'll see something that you could use to help you clean the car , to store products in or on , its never ending


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

ALLR_155528 said:


> So visited detailing websites to view my history and spend £500 last year (now am going to sit in corner and cry)
> 
> So if spend £60 allowing myself £100 total of £160 for the year I will be happy :thumb:


only £500 ? lol 
I spent over £1000 with one trader on here 
plus stuff from autosmart and nielsens
think ive got everything ill ever need , lol
I look after a few cars , so will use it up


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> You got a hooker on amazon??????????????
> ADDRESS i wanna see this


Www.adultwork.com

Go for it Allen


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have spent so much on detailing products that I am now thinking of doing a bank job.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

In the last year I've done about £1500

Jesus !!!!!


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have spent so much on detailing products that I am now thinking of doing a bank job.


I spent so much on machines i will never do another hand job

LMAO


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

AllenF said:


> I spent so much on machines i will never do another hand job
> 
> LMAO


Ooh err Allen, you are naughty, but I like you lol


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

£500 in 10months plus I have bought for presents on top I would day around £750 in 10months including what I have bought and what other people have bought me. Next year should be brillant will be low cost because all I will be doing is replacing products that I run out of. £1000 on 1 trader what did you buy.



jcp said:


> only £500 ? lol
> I spent over £1000 with one trader on here
> plus stuff from autosmart and nielsens
> think ive got everything ill ever need , lol
> I look after a few cars , so will use it up


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Don't know how much I spent but I m sure they worth much more than my car lol


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

what didn't I buy would be easier to answer , lol
silverline rotary polisher , das-6 polisher
polishing pads and various cutting and polishing compounds 
the full range of meguiars sprayer bottles
the full range of vikan brushes
clay bars 
glazing polishes 
snowfoam lance and 5 litres of snowfoam 
a few wax's but none over £20 
various polish applicators pads 
gtechniq , carpro and cquartz paint and glass sealing kits 
drying towels and loads of microfiber clothes 

I lost a full valeting set up two years ago , so had to go out a buy everything from scratch again , still hardly used most of it but getting through it , slowly , lol


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

After trying Pre Wash for the first time all I will say is why I haven't I used it before. So now going to invest in a Mesto Pressure Sprayer £20 and also bought a bottle of a tailored spray scent from Obsession Wax £10.59 I picked a tailored scent of chocolate hazelnut. Another £30.59 bringing my total to £90.59.


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

About £200 for me


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Had my new car about 2 weeks and must have spent £300. The idea was saving on having my car 'protected' by stealer. I've bought a lot of AG, a lot of MF and some AF. 

Missus not happy !


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Oops in February I had spent £60 and I gave myself £100 for rest of year safe to say that's gone out of the window £325 later plus in next few weeks another £175 then I will finally have a full set of products then it's just a case of replacing product I ran out off/don't like (fingers crossed)


----------

